# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  So sánh tốc độ trình duyệt: Firefox 4, Internet Explorer 9, Chrome 11, Opera 11

## thuhongnt

*đã gần 1 tháng trôi qua kể từ khi những động tĩnh đầu tiên của cuộc chiến thầm lặng giữa các trình duyệt nổ ra,* internet explorer và firefox đều đã công bố phiên bản mới nhất của mình, còn lại chrome và opera vẫn tiếp diễn quá trình phát triển đều đặn. trong bài thử nghiệm sau, chúng tôi sẽ tiến hành thử nghiệm tất cả những trình duyệt trên với những tiêu chí dựa trên thời gian khởi động, hỗ trợ javascript, mở tab mới và mức sử dụng tài nguyên hệ thống. *thời gian khởi động cold start: opera 11 là người thắng cuộc:*
​ tại đây, chúng ta sẽ đề cập đến khái niệm cold start và warm start, các bạn có thể tìm hiểu về sự khác nhau cơ bản tại đây, hiểu nôm na thì cold start là việc khởi động ứng dụng lần thứ 2. có vẻ như internet explorer vẫn chưa thể thoát khỏi vị trí cuối cùng, và tại đây chúng tôi không đưa kết quả của bài thử nghiệm warm start. trong khi các đối thủ khác có thời gian tương đồng nhau thì ie lại tỏ ra khá ì ạch.
*mở nhiều tab: chrome 10 stable vẫn đứng đầu:*
​ tiếp theo, chúng ta tiến hành kiểm tra với việc mở liền 9 tab liên tục với tất cả các trình duyệt, và tại lần này, chrome 10 phiên bản stable đã vượt qua các đối thủ khác với khoảng thời gian chênh lệch của vị trí thứ 2 khoảng 2 giây.
*khả năng hỗ trợ javascript: chrome 11 dev:* 
​ trong lần thử tiếp theo, ie vẫn chưa tạo ra được sự bứt phá đáng chú ý nào. và lần này, đối tượng thử nghiệm là trang web dramaeo, chrome lại là cái tên được nhắc đến với phiên bản dev 11.
*hỗ trợ dom/css: opera 11:*
​ không thể so sánh sức mạnh với javascript, nhưng khả năng xử lý và quản lý các yếu tố có liên quan tới đồ họa thì css không thể thay thế bởi bất kỳ đối tượng nào khác. lần này, sản phẩm mới nhất của opera software đã vươn lên ngôi đầu, trong khi ie vẫn ở vị trí khá “quen thuộc”.
*mức sử dụng bộ nhớ – không có extension: chrome dev và opera 11:*
​ khi nhìn vào bảng kết quả tạm thời trên, chúng ta có thể dễ dàng nhận ra chrome và opera là 2 trình duyệt có thời gian khởi động nhanh nhất hiện nay với công nghệ quản lý và phân chia bộ nhớ phù hợp.
*mức sử dụng bộ nhớ với 5 extension: opera 11 và firefox 4:*
*[replacer_img]*​ tương tự như cuộc thử nghiệm trên, nhưng lần này sẽ có thêm 5 tiện ích mở rộng, firefox lại tỏ ra vượt trội khi vừa kiểm tra quá trình hoạt động của add – on nhưng vẫn xử lý ảnh khá mượt mà. và đây có vẻ là cuộc trình diễn ấn tượng nhất của firefox kể từ đầu đến giờ. chậm chân hơn đối thủ 1 chút là opera 11, tiêu tốn ít tài nguyên hệ thống, thời gian khởi động khá ổn định và tính tương thích, quản lý extension... là những điểm nổi trội của opera.
*tổng quan:*
từ các bài kiểm tra trên, chúng ta có thể dễ dàng nhận ra ưu điểm và nhược điểm của từng trình duyệt. nếu tính tổng điểm dựa theo các kết quả trên, chúng ta sẽ có:
opera: 80%
chrome 10 (stable): 76%
chrome 11 (dev): 68%
firefox 4: 60%
internet explorer 9: 24%
tuy chỉ nhận được số điểm khá khiêm tốn nhưng chúng ta vẫn không thể gạt ie ra khỏi danh sách, vì microsoft chắc chắn còn nhiều cải tiến cho trình duyệt “con cưng” của họ. với những người sử dụng trung thành của firefox, họ vẫn khá hài lòng vì tốc độ hoạt động nhanh hơn, quản lý bộ nhớ tốt hơn, xử lý linh hoạt hơn... còn với chrome, rõ ràng phiên bản dev không thể vượt qua stable về độ ổn định và tính tương thích. opera software đã có màn trình diễn không thể ấn tượng hơn khi sản phẩm của họ vẫn đứng trong top những trình duyệt với tốc độ hoạt động nhanh nhất hiện nay.

----------


## hungtk15122010

mình vẫn thích fifox dùng ổn định nhất ...nhưng dạo này fifox nâng cấp hay bị lỗi cứ mở nhiều tab là ý rằng đơ máy ...hoạc tự khởi động lại..chán...kiểu này còn kéo dài mình chuyển sang chrome [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

